# The Almost Pro Guide to Insulin use



## AnaSCI

by: GK

Disclaimer (warning): I have personally used insulin for over 8 years and can control it's effects for my personal level of development. I am not a medical doctor and therefore not fully qualified to recommend insulin use for people. What follows is my experience in 8 years of use and what I have learned. If anyone has additional information that is pertinent, please add to the thread, but do not reply from heresay, only if you are qualified to add something of value to this thread.

Insulin is one of many hormones that helps the body turn the food we eat into energy. Also, insulin helps us store energy that we can use later. After we eat, insulin works by causing sugar (glucose) to go from the blood into our body's cells to make fat, sugar, and protein. When we need more energy between meals, insulin will help us use the fat, sugar, and protein that we have stored. This occurs whether we make our own insulin in the pancreas gland or take it by injection.

8 Years ago when I first made the decision to try insulin, information was limited, the internet was not full of help like it is now and I relied on correspondance from Rich Gaspari and Tim Belknap who were extremely helpful. I started my first insulin use off season, during bulking when it's use is easiest to control. I used Humulin R, regular resonse time insulin for my first cycle. It has a release time of up to 8 hours, so blood sugar monitoring is mandatory. It has an onset of about 1/2 hour, reaching its peak in 2-5 hours and tapering off by hour 8. I used 2iu post workout with 20 grams of sugar per iu, immediately following a workout, increasing 2 iu per week until I reached a maximum of 12iu. Since it will remain active in the body for up to 8 hours, morning workouts were a must. Because I was off season, I was able to take in enough carbs every three hours to keep from going hypo.

My second cycle of insulin was Humulin type L, which is a very long acting insuling; since I was bulking, I decided to try a long acting insulin to stay anabolic all day. It will remain active in the body for 16-20 hours, is active 1/2 hour after injection, reaching its peak in 3-5 hours, will re-peak at 10-12 hours and slowly taper down. You must use a glucometer for any insulin use, but especially with long term insulin. I had to consume minimum 100 grams of carbs every 3 hours during the day, I got nothing but fat off of insulin type L and do not ever recommend anyone use it. It is too hard to control.

I did many cycles of Humulin R for years, progressing from 2iu up to 20iu post workout. After many post workout only cycles of insulin, I started to experiment with insulin use on non-workout days. I again started slowly and increased dosages with monitoring by glucometer. I used only with breakfast at first and then added in an afternoon injection as well. I never went above 10iu at each meal, always checking my blood sugar every 1/2 hour. Yes your fingers will hurt like hell, but I would rather have sore fingers than live in a casket.

Finally Humalog was introduced and I first tried it in 1999. This is what bodybuilders had been waiting for, a fast acting insulin that had a quick onset, short duration and was better controlled through sugar intake. My first cycle of Humalog started with the again customary 2iu postworkout, slowly increasing to 10iu post workout. Humalog has an onset of 15-20 minutes, reaches a peak in 1 hour and will remain active up to 5 hours.

I only recommend Humalog use for anyone considering insulin. It is the easiest to control and work with. Here are my recommendations and guidelines for use:

Start with 2iu postworkout only, drinking 10 grams glucose or dextrose per unit injected. You may slowly increase the dose up to 10iu total but never exceed 10iu, even if you are experienced. You must, I repeat, must use a glucometer, don't even think of using insulin without it. Going by feel for symptoms of hypo is stupid and reckless. You want to make sure your blood sugar levels stay above 80mg/dl ideally, but never let them drop below 40.

Since humalog is active for up to 5 hours, you must make sure not to take it after evening workouts, unless you will be awake for those 5 hours. Insulin levels can crash rapidly and there are no warning signs when you are sleeping. Low levels will make you sleepy, so you just won't wake up - ever!

Your postworkout meal should consist of minimum 10 grams sugar per iu injected plus minimum 50 grams whey protein. Your follow up meal, 1 hour after injection, when it reaches its peak, should consist of easily digested proteins and carbs. No red meat; fish, chicken or turkey are more easily digested. Carbs should be high glycemic, such as potatoes, white rice or pasta.

Your final meal during the 5 hour window can be anything you desire as long as it has a minimum of 75 grams carbs. Oatmeal, red meat etc are all acceptable, and your carbs should ideally be low glycemic to sustain your stabilizing insulin levels.

Insulin should be refridgerated at all times; though it is safe to leave at room temperature for up to 30 days, I don't recommend it.

Your injections should always be sub-q, IM injections do not allow for the regular onset times and delay onset which makes controlling carbs and monitoring sugar levels harder to do.

Ideally injections should be in the lower abdominal area, sub-q. Pinch 1 inch of skin, roll in between your fingers to remove fatty deposits and inject at a 90 degree angle crossing through the skin. This will insure an optimal sub-q injection and less chance of IM or fat injections. Both will slow absorbtion time which we are trying to eliminate.

Take a glucometer reading 1/2 hour after injection to check levels. If they are below 80mg/dl than take in more carbs immediately, take another glucometer reading after the one hour mark to check full onset and reaction. Again, if below 80mg than take in a fast acting carb with your one hour meal.

Signs of hypo include, dizziness, slow slurred speech, light-headedness, sleepiness, lethargy, numbness in the outer limbs, and blurred vision. Never take insulin unsupervised, alway let someone you know that you are injecting so they can help monitor warning signs and symptoms. Remember, the glucometer is your best friend, but someone else may notice symptoms before you do and can assist in raising blood sugar levels immediately.

You may progress to taking Humalog on non-workout days, but only after breakfast, and no more than 10iu. You must work up to the dosage and again follow the above guidelines. Your meals should consist of a mix of fast and slow acting carbs, and always include protein. Milk has fast acting carbs, oatmeal is low glycemic, etc. always use the glycemic index for carbs.

These are the general rules of taking insulin safely and sanely. Again, I do not recommend the casual lifter take insulin ever, it is better left to those who compete and have reached a superior level of development. It is best used to break plateaus, such as with GH or IGF. It is not for newbies, nor for those without minimum 5 years lifting experience with steroid use.

If there is anything I forgot, please PM me or add advice to this thread, but again only by those qualified to do so. You should have at least 5 cycles insulin use to be qualified to help others. This is very serious business and I cannot stress enough, not for the casual lifter.

AP
Since this article was originally written, new ideas have come to light and been tested, not only by me, but also by my band of guinee pigs with awesome success.

We decided to remove the daily injection pattern and move into a more infrequent schedule to prevent insulin resistence and shutting down the bodies natural ability to continue to regenerate insulin from the pancreas.

So after talking with Milos, Chad and others I tried and found a two day schedule, max three day schedule to be optimal to induce massive hypertrophy and minimize insulin resistance. It should be coordinated and timed with the largest muscle groups trained, such as taken 2 times per week pwo after legs and then also with back.

Maximize your nutrition intake, I cannot stress enough that up to 30-40% of your daily intake of food should be during this window of opportunity. Immediately take in some glucose and whey pwo, followed up by a super clean meal of high carb, moderate protein. Have pancakes and eggs, chicken and rice, lean beef and potatoes, etc.

So the protocol is now this:
Take 10-15ius pwo only 2-3 days per week but never in successive days. There must be at least one day in between injections. Lower is better here, so start with 2 times per week, 10iu.

If you are not making the gains, then stay at 2x per week but now do morning and pwo. Same thing, 10iu injects with clean carbs, no fat. Please use Humalog. I know a lot of guys are using Humulin R and I can help you with that if that is all you can get, but log is so much easier to use.

Anyway, you can go up to 3x per day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner 2x per week and really maximize your gains from slin. It really is all in the nutrition with slin, so if you don't want to eat and commit, then don't f'in do it.


----------



## Big-John

Insulin scares the crap out of me!


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Great Post! Should be read and re-read by newbies and vets using or thinking of using slin


----------



## Gj

Great read, thanks for the info.


----------



## Ed17447

Big-John said:


> Insulin scares the crap out of me!



it really isnt that bad but you do have to respect it and there is a little more maintenance involved.


----------



## chrisr116

I'm going to start next cycle.  This is a great post.  I appreciate it.


----------



## chicken_hawk

I prefer to use slin preworkout myself.

But solid post all the same 

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

chicken_hawk said:


> I prefer to use slin preworkout myself.
> 
> But solid post all the same
> 
> Hawk



Im  a pre workout fan also. Good read.


----------



## chicken_hawk

I assume GK is Gavin Kane (alias) who was ahead of his time 5 or 6 years ago, before he was popped I believe. 

Hawk


----------



## bag1980

AnaSCI said:


> by: GK
> 
> Disclaimer (warning): I have personally used insulin for over 8 years and can control it's effects for my personal level of development. I am not a medical doctor and therefore not fully qualified to recommend insulin use for people. What follows is my experience in 8 years of use and what I have learned. If anyone has additional information that is pertinent, please add to the thread, but do not reply from heresay, only if you are qualified to add something of value to this thread.
> 
> Insulin is one of many hormones that helps the body turn the food we eat into energy. Also, insulin helps us store energy that we can use later. After we eat, insulin works by causing sugar (glucose) to go from the blood into our body's cells to make fat, sugar, and protein. When we need more energy between meals, insulin will help us use the fat, sugar, and protein that we have stored. This occurs whether we make our own insulin in the pancreas gland or take it by injection.
> 
> 8 Years ago when I first made the decision to try insulin, information was limited, the internet was not full of help like it is now and I relied on correspondance from Rich Gaspari and Tim Belknap who were extremely helpful. I started my first insulin use off season, during bulking when it's use is easiest to control. I used Humulin R, regular resonse time insulin for my first cycle. It has a release time of up to 8 hours, so blood sugar monitoring is mandatory. It has an onset of about 1/2 hour, reaching its peak in 2-5 hours and tapering off by hour 8. I used 2iu post workout with 20 grams of sugar per iu, immediately following a workout, increasing 2 iu per week until I reached a maximum of 12iu. Since it will remain active in the body for up to 8 hours, morning workouts were a must. Because I was off season, I was able to take in enough carbs every three hours to keep from going hypo.
> 
> My second cycle of insulin was Humulin type L, which is a very long acting insuling; since I was bulking, I decided to try a long acting insulin to stay anabolic all day. It will remain active in the body for 16-20 hours, is active 1/2 hour after injection, reaching its peak in 3-5 hours, will re-peak at 10-12 hours and slowly taper down. You must use a glucometer for any insulin use, but especially with long term insulin. I had to consume minimum 100 grams of carbs every 3 hours during the day, I got nothing but fat off of insulin type L and do not ever recommend anyone use it. It is too hard to control.
> 
> I did many cycles of Humulin R for years, progressing from 2iu up to 20iu post workout. After many post workout only cycles of insulin, I started to experiment with insulin use on non-workout days. I again started slowly and increased dosages with monitoring by glucometer. I used only with breakfast at first and then added in an afternoon injection as well. I never went above 10iu at each meal, always checking my blood sugar every 1/2 hour. Yes your fingers will hurt like hell, but I would rather have sore fingers than live in a casket.
> 
> Finally Humalog was introduced and I first tried it in 1999. This is what bodybuilders had been waiting for, a fast acting insulin that had a quick onset, short duration and was better controlled through sugar intake. My first cycle of Humalog started with the again customary 2iu postworkout, slowly increasing to 10iu post workout. Humalog has an onset of 15-20 minutes, reaches a peak in 1 hour and will remain active up to 5 hours.
> 
> I only recommend Humalog use for anyone considering insulin. It is the easiest to control and work with. Here are my recommendations and guidelines for use:
> 
> Start with 2iu postworkout only, drinking 10 grams glucose or dextrose per unit injected. You may slowly increase the dose up to 10iu total but never exceed 10iu, even if you are experienced. You must, I repeat, must use a glucometer, don't even think of using insulin without it. Going by feel for symptoms of hypo is stupid and reckless. You want to make sure your blood sugar levels stay above 80mg/dl ideally, but never let them drop below 40.
> 
> Since humalog is active for up to 5 hours, you must make sure not to take it after evening workouts, unless you will be awake for those 5 hours. Insulin levels can crash rapidly and there are no warning signs when you are sleeping. Low levels will make you sleepy, so you just won't wake up - ever!
> 
> Your postworkout meal should consist of minimum 10 grams sugar per iu injected plus minimum 50 grams whey protein. Your follow up meal, 1 hour after injection, when it reaches its peak, should consist of easily digested proteins and carbs. No red meat; fish, chicken or turkey are more easily digested. Carbs should be high glycemic, such as potatoes, white rice or pasta.
> 
> Your final meal during the 5 hour window can be anything you desire as long as it has a minimum of 75 grams carbs. Oatmeal, red meat etc are all acceptable, and your carbs should ideally be low glycemic to sustain your stabilizing insulin levels.
> 
> Insulin should be refridgerated at all times; though it is safe to leave at room temperature for up to 30 days, I don't recommend it.
> 
> Your injections should always be sub-q, IM injections do not allow for the regular onset times and delay onset which makes controlling carbs and monitoring sugar levels harder to do.
> 
> Ideally injections should be in the lower abdominal area, sub-q. Pinch 1 inch of skin, roll in between your fingers to remove fatty deposits and inject at a 90 degree angle crossing through the skin. This will insure an optimal sub-q injection and less chance of IM or fat injections. Both will slow absorbtion time which we are trying to eliminate.
> 
> Take a glucometer reading 1/2 hour after injection to check levels. If they are below 80mg/dl than take in more carbs immediately, take another glucometer reading after the one hour mark to check full onset and reaction. Again, if below 80mg than take in a fast acting carb with your one hour meal.
> 
> Signs of hypo include, dizziness, slow slurred speech, light-headedness, sleepiness, lethargy, numbness in the outer limbs, and blurred vision. Never take insulin unsupervised, alway let someone you know that you are injecting so they can help monitor warning signs and symptoms. Remember, the glucometer is your best friend, but someone else may notice symptoms before you do and can assist in raising blood sugar levels immediately.
> 
> You may progress to taking Humalog on non-workout days, but only after breakfast, and no more than 10iu. You must work up to the dosage and again follow the above guidelines. Your meals should consist of a mix of fast and slow acting carbs, and always include protein. Milk has fast acting carbs, oatmeal is low glycemic, etc. always use the glycemic index for carbs.
> 
> These are the general rules of taking insulin safely and sanely. Again, I do not recommend the casual lifter take insulin ever, it is better left to those who compete and have reached a superior level of development. It is best used to break plateaus, such as with GH or IGF. It is not for newbies, nor for those without minimum 5 years lifting experience with steroid use.
> 
> If there is anything I forgot, please PM me or add advice to this thread, but again only by those qualified to do so. You should have at least 5 cycles insulin use to be qualified to help others. This is very serious business and I cannot stress enough, not for the casual lifter.
> 
> AP
> Since this article was originally written, new ideas have come to light and been tested, not only by me, but also by my band of guinee pigs with awesome success.
> 
> We decided to remove the daily injection pattern and move into a more infrequent schedule to prevent insulin resistence and shutting down the bodies natural ability to continue to regenerate insulin from the pancreas.
> 
> So after talking with Milos, Chad and others I tried and found a two day schedule, max three day schedule to be optimal to induce massive hypertrophy and minimize insulin resistance. It should be coordinated and timed with the largest muscle groups trained, such as taken 2 times per week pwo after legs and then also with back.
> 
> Maximize your nutrition intake, I cannot stress enough that up to 30-40% of your daily intake of food should be during this window of opportunity. Immediately take in some glucose and whey pwo, followed up by a super clean meal of high carb, moderate protein. Have pancakes and eggs, chicken and rice, lean beef and potatoes, etc.
> 
> So the protocol is now this:
> Take 10-15ius pwo only 2-3 days per week but never in successive days. There must be at least one day in between injections. Lower is better here, so start with 2 times per week, 10iu.
> 
> If you are not making the gains, then stay at 2x per week but now do morning and pwo. Same thing, 10iu injects with clean carbs, no fat. Please use Humalog. I know a lot of guys are using Humulin R and I can help you with that if that is all you can get, but log is so much easier to use.
> 
> Anyway, you can go up to 3x per day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner 2x per week and really maximize your gains from slin. It really is all in the nutrition with slin, so if you don't want to eat and commit, then don't f'in do it.



excellent post bro good info


----------



## thatguydoc

That is spot on brother. Insulin is no joke, there is no fuckin around with this. Great post.


----------



## chrisr116

I just started low a few weeks ago, preworkout.  I am up to 12 iu preworkout now and have had absolutely no ill effects.  Working up to 15iu.  I have been drinking 50gram carb 45 minutes preworkout, and a 50 gram carb/50gram protein shake while training.  Then protein and carbs post workout, without fats.  

I think starting low and working up is key, because where one person can use 10 or 15 iu preworkout, does not mean then next person can tolerate it.  (Kind of like me and T3..I have absolutely no tolerance for it over 50mcg a day..where my wife can use twice as much, even though she weighs half as much.)


----------



## Ironbuilt

I can do 10 and shake and hunt sugar faster than an ant.thus I am insulin sensitive..


----------



## chicken_hawk

Unfortunately, I have seen guys get pretty chubby on similar protocols. One friend of mine was told to do 10iu twice a days 3X EW followed by 1 cup of oatmeal with cherry pie filling. He end up looking like the Pillsbury Doe Boy in like two months.

Hawk


----------



## Thunder46

Big-John said:


> Insulin scares the crap out of me!


:yeahthat:


----------



## warzonz13

ive used R and log. log is def the best way to go! Usually a pre wo kinda guy but think ima try post for a change. Great post!


----------



## basskiller

chicken_hawk said:


> I assume GK is Gavin Kane (alias) who was ahead of his time 5 or 6 years ago, before he was popped I believe.
> 
> Hawk



yea.. that was him .. he posted as "almost pro" at bolex I believe


----------



## swolesearcher

awesome post. thank you


----------



## jchris

GK,

How would you work in GH in 2x or 3x per week protocol.

Also, I'm usually done working out by 5:30 and would be pinning slin right when I got home 10mins later.

Thanks!

JC


----------



## Breadtree

Is there any point to taking Insulin, if your not using HGH? I have heard without it, you will gain weight...but just mostly fat.  98% chance I will never do insulin anyways, but just wondering if using it in conjuction with Testosterone at a low dose(200-250mg) would be enough or is HGH basically required before trying something like this.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Breadtree said:


> Is there any point to taking Insulin, if your not using HGH? I have heard without it, you will gain weight...but just mostly fat.  98% chance I will never do insulin anyways, but just wondering if using it in conjuction with Testosterone at a low dose(200-250mg) would be enough or is HGH basically required before trying something like this.



I've been using Slin for a few months now and really like it- recovery on it is unreal. Plus I feel like I get more out of my workouts in general. Right now I am running 25-30ius of R pre/workout and I may bump that up as well. 

But then again my anabolic are way over the top too- 

I am running 2g Deca and 700mg Tren- plus a lot more shit so I have to assume without the over the top androgen use I would be putting on fat but because I am so nutrient hungry I can get away with it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow! Lol. I coma at 15 iu..  Newbies Do Not follow him ^^..


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow! Lol. I coma at 15 iu..  Newbies Do Not follow him ^^..



You're just a sensitive guy- what can I say


----------



## caladin

If you where to give a value to Insulin vs non insulin muscle gain how would you define it. 

Example...
With Slin I was able to gain on the average 5lbs of muscle a month vs .5


----------



## ShortStop

Good Thread.. Looking to get back into slin b4 spring hits


----------



## killswitch604

Great thread. Been years since I've used Insulin, and have been thinking about it again.


----------



## milkhouse

If using R because that's all you can get and taking it either pre wo or halfway during because of time constraints with bedtime, what should the intra and post workout look like? Was thinking BCAA's with added leucine intra and simple carbs whey creatine and glutamine after followed by a low fat meal an hour later post workout.


----------



## squatster

Glad this article came back up - I was going to use R - can't find humalog any were - I am Def gonna wait - if any one has a trusted place on line for humalog could you pm me the site?? If not - no worries


----------



## rangerjockey

:yeahthat:  I too am intimated by "slin" but for those who are at that level, the education is there, that's why we are all here..yes?  great information.


----------



## Sandpig

milkhouse said:


> If using R because that's all you can get and taking it either pre wo or halfway during because of time constraints with bedtime, what should the intra and post workout look like? Was thinking BCAA's with added leucine intra and simple carbs whey creatine and glutamine after followed by a low fat meal an hour later post workout.



R last a long time, so to speak. I'd use it pre workout.

Don't wait to start having your carbs. Make a half gallon or so jug of simple carbs and a hydrolyzed protein and start sipping it on the way to the gym. Finish it off when workout ends.

Then a fat free or as low fat as possible meal 45 mins to an hour later.

Then still have extra carbs on hand in case you need them.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Slin can be tricky.. Powdered Gatorade (mixed) is always a good thing to have on hand.


----------

